# Cunard Champion



## R798780 (Oct 27, 2004)

Cunard Brocklebank 25,000 bulk carrier.

Picture of railway iron penetrating the fuel oil double bottom when the German stevedores used the wrong (wire strop). The broken strop disappeared mysteriously, the correct chain appeared almost instantly and all before I could get down the hatch with a camera.


----------



## michael james (Feb 12, 2005)

That could easily have been very much more exciting had they penetrated further ! 
Which German port Hugh?


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

You can almost see the headlines had it gone deeper :-

 " British Ship Pole Vaults out of German Port " (?HUH)

Chris.


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

Santos said:


> You can almost see the headlines had it gone deeper :-
> 
> " British Ship Pole Vaults out of German Port " (?HUH)
> 
> Chris.


Love it!!! (Thumb)


----------



## R798780 (Oct 27, 2004)

michael james said:


> That could easily have been very much more exciting had they penetrated further !
> Which German port Hugh?


I think it must have been Bremen. I joined in Brake to discharge a Richards Bay coal cargo. I was pretty much in my element tank cleaning the holds, what I would have given for a butterworth machine though. Then it was up river to the loading berth.

GP crew, with a CPO, he was on my side after I addressed him as Serang.


----------

